
Custom Colors – Hacker News - hntestacc
https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors
======
eitland
Well, I'll do my best (read the profile of hntestacc for context).

Edit: I was planning to dig out my old accounts to start flagging but now I'm
just too curious.

------
jamie-vesoft
Seems not able to use these colors in this editor?

